# apesar de uma delas ser surda



## Forero

En portugués se puede decir:

_Apesar de uma delas ser surda, ...._

Pero creo que en castellano hay que reordenar así:

_A pesar de ser sorda una de ellas, ...._

o usar subjuntivo:

_A pesar de que una de ellas sea sorda, ...._

¿Es verdad lo que digo?

Si lo es, ¿por qué?


----------



## Mangato

Forero said:


> En portugués se puede decir:
> 
> _Apesar de uma delas ser surda, ...._
> 
> Pero creo que en castellano hay que reordenar así:
> 
> _A pesar de ser sorda una de ellas, ...._
> 
> o usar subjuntivo:
> 
> _A pesar de que una de ellas _sea_ sorda, ...._
> 
> ¿Es verdad lo que digo?
> 
> Si lo es, ¿por qué?


 

Estuve averiguando. *A pesar de ser,* es una locución verbal. 

Las oraciones subordinadas de subjuntivo se inician con la conjunción *que.*

Por tanto no sería correcto utilizar la traducción literal* a pesar de una ser sorda*


----------



## Forero

Gracias, Mangato.

¿Es posible usar el orden portugués:

_A pesar de una de ellas ser sorda, ...._?

Si no, busco la razón.


----------



## englishmania

Forero said:


> En portugués se puede decir:
> 
> _Apesar de uma delas ser surda, ...._


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Forero said:


> Gracias, Mangato.
> 
> ¿Es posible usar el orden portugués:
> 
> _A pesar de una de ellas ser sorda, ...._?
> 
> Si no, busco la razón.



Es posible, forero llamado Forero. 

*Edição:* Agora pergunto eu, é possível mudar a ordem em português e dizer: _"Apesar de ser surda uma delas, ..."_?


----------



## englishmania

Apesar de ser surda uma delas... 

 Apesar de ser surda, uma delas...  = Uma delas, apesar de ser surda, ...


----------



## Istriano

Em espanhol o sujeito do infinitivo vem, normalmente, depois do verbo:

*Desaparecida una española al hundirse un barco en Turquía*



Antes de salir yo/nosotros...


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

englishmania said:


> Apesar de ser surda uma delas...
> 
> Apesar de ser surda, uma delas...  = Uma delas, apesar de ser surda, ...


Obrigado, englishmania 



Istriano said:


> Em espanhol o sujeito do infinitivo vem, normalmente, depois do verbo:
> 
> *Desaparecida una española al hundirse un barco en Turquía*
> 
> 
> 
> Antes de salir yo...



É uma questão de ênfase, acho eu._ "Antes de yo salir..."_ é correto também.


----------



## Istriano

*Antes de yo salir *é dialetal. *Antes de salir yo* é normal/geral, segundo o livro ''Syntax of Spanish''.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Istriano said:


> *Antes de yo salir *é dialetal. *Antes de salir yo* é normal/geral, segundo o livro ''Syntax of Spanish''.



Não vou discutir. Você sabe mais _gramática española_ do que eu.


----------



## Mangato

Estuve averiguando. *A pesar de ser,* es una locución verbal. 

Las oraciones subordinadas de subjuntivo se inician con la conjunción *que.*

Por tanto no sería correcto utilizar la traducción literal* a pesar de una ser sorda*


----------



## okporip

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Es posible, forero llamado Forero.
> 
> *Edição:* Agora pergunto eu, é possível mudar a ordem em português e dizer: _"Apesar de ser surda uma delas, ..."_?



Diferentemente de *englishmania*, creio que sim, é possível. Acrescento, porém, que a inversão da ordem, nesse caso, resulta estranha e não parece ter nenhum motivo ou justificativa. Em suma: possível, sim, mas muito artificial.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

okporip said:


> Diferentemente de *englishmania*, creio que sim, é possível. Acrescento, porém, que a inversão da ordem, nesse caso, resulta estranha e não parece ter nenhum motivo ou justificativa. Em suma: possível, sim, mas muito artificial.



Concordo. É possível, sim, mas para soar bem dependerá do resto da frase. Isoladamente não soa bem.


----------



## Carfer

Também concordo com o okporip. Não é comum no dia-a-dia, mas pode haver razões estilísticas que a justifiquem. Aliás, se o verbo estiver no gerúndio, diria até que não é tão incomum como isso: _'sendo surda uma delas,...'_


----------



## Fer BA

_A pesar de *que* una de ellas *era* sorda _é a construção mas parecida em castelhano...

Uma dúvida: cá _ser..._é infinitivo ou inf. pessoal?


----------



## Carfer

Fer BA said:


> _A pesar de *que* una de ellas *era* sorda _é a construção mas parecida em castelhano...
> 
> Uma dúvida: cá _ser..._é infinitivo ou inf. pessoal?


 

Eu acho que é infinitivo pessoal ('_ser ela_'), mas para o caso tanto dá.


----------



## Fer BA

Obrigado Carlos!

Uma correção: _A pesar de *que* una de ellas *es/era* sorda_


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Eu acho que é infinitivo pessoal ('_ser ela_'), mas para o caso tanto dá.



Concordo: infinitivo pessoal (se a frase estivesse no plural, seria "apesar de ...ser*em*...").


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

englishmania said:


> Apesar de ser surda uma delas...
> 
> Apesar de ser surda, uma delas...  = Uma delas, apesar de ser surda, ...



Penso que o Englishmania não apanhou o contexto da frase.

É perfeitamente possível dizer:
_
Apesar de uma delas ser surda, conseguiam conversar uma com a outra. _(A vírgula vem depois.  )

Claro que, usando um estilo mais literário, a inversão também é possível:

_Apesar de ser surda uma delas, conseguiam conversar uma com a outra._


----------



## englishmania

Percebi perfeitamente o contexto da frase. Só achei que soava melhor dizer-se "Apesar de uma delas ser surda, ..." e referi-me a essa como correcta.

Quanto à segunda frase, com a inversão dos elementos, por não me soar muito natural, mudei o lugar da vírgula, dando outro sentido à frase. Foi propositado. Pode é ter confundido quem leu; não era essa a intenção.


----------



## Istriano

okporip said:


> Diferentemente de *englishmania*, creio que sim, é possível. Acrescento, porém, que a inversão da ordem, nesse caso, resulta estranha e não parece ter nenhum motivo ou justificativa. Em suma: possível, sim, mas muito artificial.



Mas nas gramáticas da língua portuguesa sempre aparece assim:


_ir eu
ires tu
ir ele

irmos nós
irdes vós
irem eles

_
e não

_eu ir
tu ires
ele ir

nós irmos
vós irdes
eles irem_


----------



## FerGilmour

En español existe una tendencia firme hacia el uso de los verbos conjugados, prescindiéndose con mucha habitualidad del uso del infinitivo. 
Personalmente, evito usar el infinitivo cuando puedo conjugar. Mi (entiéndase que escribí "mi") percepción, siempre hablando "de y en" español, es que aquel que evita en su discurso la correcta conjugación de los verbos, expresa -en forma velada- un cierto grado de desconocimiento o inseguridad acerca del tiempo verbal que correspondería utilizar. Nuevamente, se trata de una percepción personal.


----------

